# Cyclon VT RDA



## Igno (2/10/16)

I don't know if this has already been posted but I need this RDA in my life, seriously! There was a version before this one but this has the velocity style deck.




http://www.fumy-tech.com/gb/atomizers/146-cyclon-vt-rda


----------

